# cartier love bracelet



## musicthevictim

i currently have the yellow gold cartier love bracelet. I'm really loving the white gold with every other diamond one. What do you guys think about doubling up on the love bracelets? I don't see many people do it, but just wanted some opinions. Thanks!


----------



## daluu

that's a beautiful look.


----------



## forchanel

I'm thinking of getting another Cartier love bracelet too and wearing 2 on one wrist.
I know Kourtney Kardashian wears two gold ones on one wrist.  For pics of people doubling up love bracelets, check out this thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/cartier-love-collection-discussion-431759-8.html

Theres a bunch of different pics if your willing to search through the pages.


----------



## einseine

I don't have any Cartier Love Bangle yet, but I am planning to buy definitely one, perhaps two.

*forchanel*, thank you for the URL!! Will check it up how double love bracelets look!


----------



## bb10lue

I have both rose gold and yellow gold stacking up on my right wrist. Love the look.


----------



## musicthevictim

thanks for your opinions! I love the idea, but I wasn't sure it if was too much, glad other people can appreciate it as well! picking up my new bracelet tomorrow!


----------



## Phillyfan

I like the look. But it would take me some getting use to the feeling of 2. It took me a long time to get use to wearing 1.


----------



## lanasyogamama

If I had unlimited funds, I totally would, but I just have such a long wishlist and a 2nd Love is excessive - in a GOOD way, lol!


----------



## onegirlcreative

oh, i would do that in a heartbeat! believe me, if i could afford the one with the diamonds, you bet i'd wear them together with my RG love bangle.

it'll look gorgeous!


----------



## Contessa

Definitely 2! or 3.....5 would be nice too!

I think layering is a cool look.....totally justifiable


----------



## Lanier

I love the look of 2 Love bracelets together.


----------



## daluu

bb10lue said:


> I have both rose gold and yellow gold stacking up on my right wrist. Love the look.




is both the same size? 
also, did you get the "right" size for your wrist or slightly larger?


----------



## forchanel

bb10lue said:


> I have both rose gold and yellow gold stacking up on my right wrist. Love the look.



any pics *bb10lue*??  im thinking of rose gold & yellow gold together.. can you tell the difference between them/are they too similar?


----------



## bb10lue

Heres a picture of my RG and YG together. They are both size 16. its a bit hard to tell the difference unless you look reallyyyyy close.


----------



## daluu

that's a GREAT look. man....you're stirring ideas in my head 




bb10lue said:


> Heres a picture of my RG and YG together. They are both size 16. its a bit hard to tell the difference unless you look reallyyyyy close.


----------



## forchanel

bb10lue said:


> Heres a picture of my RG and YG together. They are both size 16. its a bit hard to tell the difference unless you look reallyyyyy close.



Thanks so much for the pics *bb10lue*!!  They both look gorgeous on you!


----------



## bhurry

omg, just really beautiful


----------



## einseine

bb10lue said:


> Heres a picture of my RG and YG together. They are both size 16. its a bit hard to tell the difference unless you look reallyyyyy close.


 
Thank you so much for the pic, bb10lue!!! Very nice, gorgeours & envious! The SA says PG will evolve to become to look like YG. I see.


----------



## lilbluebear

very pretty picture! doubling up the bracelets look fab!


----------



## akoko

I think doubling up the love bracelets is a really nice look.


----------



## Contessa

daluu said:


> that's a GREAT look. man....you're stirring ideas in my head



Between these and the Rolex....this is dangerous indeed!


----------



## daluu

Contessa said:


> Between these and the Rolex....this is dangerous indeed!




ha! these wants will all be strategic of course...... i don't have a watch.....


----------



## einseine

It seems everyone likes doubling up L&#920;ve Bracelets!  I am wondering if I would buy TWO, which one would be first and which one, next!  I am sure I want to have plain one and 4-diamond one.  What I am not sure is in which gold!  WG with 4 dimonds + YG plain or vice versa?  OR, PG plain + YG with 4-diamonds...


----------



## einseine

More doubling up the bracelet pics I found on the net.


----------



## einseine

From the latest catalogue I was given today:


----------



## everything posh

This is a VERY dangerous thread! I have the YG love bracelet and think that the white gold with diamonds would look great with it.....oh the possibilities!


----------



## Phillyfan

einseine - Is it just me? The first group of doubled up bracelets don't look real especially the middle one. It looks a little wider and "fake" than the catague shots. But it might be just me. I have a WG plain bangle and a RG plain cuff. Diamonds are not in my budget for a looong time! Too many watch purchases in the last couple years!


----------



## einseine

Hokaplan said:


> einseine - Is it just me? The first group of doubled up bracelets don't look real especially the middle one. It looks a little wider and "fake" than the catague shots. But it might be just me. I have a WG plain bangle and a RG plain cuff. Diamonds are not in my budget for a looong time! Too many watch purchases in the last couple years!


 

Hokaplan! hmm... I really don't know. I am not an owner yet and these pictures have been just found while net surfing. The pics might suffer from perspective problems. I don't know.

Actually Love bracelets with diamonds are too expensive!! I would buy 4-diamond one, not 8(10?) diamond one. I would rather buy a diamond tennis bracelet.

Does your RG plain cuff look like YG? I really cannot decide which gold to buy!!!


----------



## einseine

everything posh said:


> This is a VERY dangerous thread! I have the YG love bracelet and think that the white gold with diamonds would look great with it.....oh the possibilities!


 
*everything posh*, envious!! Pls add the WG with diamonds!!!


----------



## Phillyfan

Yes, color difference between rose gold and yellow gold is very subtle.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Here's my stack of three on my left wrist:







The white gold came first as a special birthday surprise from my DH. For every successive birthday, he's added to the collection, with yellow gold next, and then last year the pink gold. This upcoming birthday will see either the platinum version, or something with diamonds. We haven't decided yet. 

And yes, the difference in yellow and pink gold can be very subtle, although in certain lighting it's quite clear. FYI, the pink is the furthest to the right.


----------



## sammie_sue

^^^
WOW!!!! Love...


----------



## sammie_sue

Quick question cakeymakeybakey...do your bracelets clang together a lot? Do they scratch each other? They look quite shiny still in the pic, but just wondering about real life? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Phillyfan

I'm wondering the same as sammie_sue. I have 2 Loves but rarely wear them together.


----------



## einseine

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Here's my stack of three on my left wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white gold came first as a special birthday surprise from my DH. For every successive birthday, he's added to the collection, with yellow gold next, and then last year the pink gold. This upcoming birthday will see either the platinum version, or something with diamonds. We haven't decided yet.
> 
> And yes, the difference in yellow and pink gold can be very subtle, although in certain lighting it's quite clear. FYI, the pink is the furthest to the right.


 
Your husband is really sweet!!! They look absolutely fantastic on your wrist! Gorgeous look!! *cakeymakeybakey*

If you get another one, do you wear it on the same hand? And one more thing! Is it available in platinum!?!?!? Must be heavy, but I might prefer the platinum to WG...


----------



## Bagaday

*cakey*.......are all of yours the same size?


----------



## golden's mom

I wear a rose, yellow and white with my pasha watch.  They took some getting used to, and manicurist hate them.  Also a pain at security in an airport.  But having said all that...I have NO plans to remove them.


----------



## Bethc

I've posted these on the other thread, here are my 2, rose gold and white gold.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Hi all, in answer to the questions, yes, they do kind of clang together all the time, but you get used to it after a while. I don't worry about scratches, that's part of the patina that, to me, enhances their loveliness. 

I think they look shiny in the picture because about once a week a take my trusty Sunshine cloth and give them a little shine-up. But I don't worry about it too much, and I wear them while working around horses, riding and competing, etc. They're part of me, and I never take them off. They also change order on my wrist, because the oval shape allows them to slip over one another. So some days the white gold is in the middle, and some days it's moved to an end. They are all the same size; I wear an 18. 

And yes, it's kind of a pain at airports, so now when I approach the walk-thru metal detector, right away I show them the bracelets, explain that they don't come off, and ask for a female TSA agent to come wave the wand and pat me down. 

But the only person who is allowed to take them off and put them on is my DH; that's the way Aldo Cipullo intended it when he designed the iconic bracelet back in the 70's. So once a year when we go to Cartier, he takes them off me, gives them to the SA, who takes them to the jeweler for a professional polishing, and then DH puts them back on me (along with the new one). 

I only plan to wear them all on the same wrist, my left wrist. All other jewelry goes on my right wrist. Although sometimes I will wear my Panthère watch on my left with the bracelets.

Oh, and yes, they do make a platinum version. I think that's going to be my next one, then I'll start in with the diamonds...


----------



## Phillyfan

Please tell me what a sunshine cloth is and where can I purchase one. Thanks!


----------



## bb10lue

Wow! love all the stacking pictures!! keep them coming~~
DF's promosied to get me a WG or platinum one when we get married....


----------



## lanasyogamama

Hoka, I found some cheap with free shipping on *bay.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sunshine-Polishing-Cloth-for-Silver-Gold-Brass-H10_W0QQitemZ170560891584QQcategoryZ67720QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%252BC%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%26otn%3D10%26pmod%3D170551308401%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D4724981618042780184


----------



## Phillyfan

Thanks lanasyogamama! Pictures are coming your way soon!


----------



## satinchic20

Girls , can u please tell me prices? Btw I love seeing this bracelet on your. looks so beautiful


----------



## onegirlcreative

cakeymakeybakey said:


> But the only person who is allowed to take them off and put them on is my DH; that's the way Aldo Cipullo intended it when he designed the iconic bracelet back in the 70's. So once a year when we go to Cartier, he takes them off me, gives them to the SA, who takes them to the jeweler for a professional polishing, and then DH puts them back on me (along with the new one).



yup, i do the same exact thing when i have taken mine to off to get polished (twice), and my husband had to screw it right back on once it was done. he thinks i'm crazy, but it's my deal with this bracelet. like you said, it's how it was intended to be.


----------



## XiaoMeiMe

Beautiful bracelets ladies!  I have always wanted a white gold and now I also want a rose gold.  I would also keep mine on and only have DH remove and put back on!


----------



## tesi

just thought i would let everyone know i heard at cartier prices are going up in the usa on this coming monday-  $350 more for yellow or rose gold for the standard model, almost a 10 percent increase. so, if you are hesitating, buy now....


----------



## VuittonsLover

i have 2.  yellow gold six diamond and rose gold.. i have been wearing them 2 years now together...  never take them off.


----------



## Phillyfan

tesi - Are the watch prices also increasing?


----------



## Bagaday

Question for the gals with multiple bracelets - are they all the same size or one diff. than the other.  I have a size 16 and thinking of coupling it with a sz 17 but not sure if that would drive me crazy.  It's a long story.......


----------



## tesi

Hokaplan said:


> tesi - Are the watch prices also increasing?



I'm not certain as I wasn't in the watch market, but I did find it strange the white gold bracelet price is not increasing-it already is a bit higher.  Maybe due to gold increase???


----------



## Bethc

Mine are two different sizes (I lost weight between the 1st and the 2nd).  They are always switching around each other, which I don't mind, but I think it's causing some of the scratches I'm seeing too.  I think in general, the SA would say to get the same size.


----------



## onegirlcreative

Hokaplan said:


> tesi - Are the watch prices also increasing?



did you not buy your watch? i thought you had posted in another thread that it was on its way? just curious and sorry to get OT.

if you have received it, where is the thread so i can see pics?


----------



## Bagaday

Bethc said:


> Mine are two different sizes (I lost weight between the 1st and the 2nd). They are always switching around each other, which I don't mind, but I think it's causing some of the scratches I'm seeing too. I think in general, the SA would say to get the same size.


 
Thanks Bethc.  Since I already own both (that's the long story)....I think I'll give it a go.  I'm not too concerned about the scratches, they scratch just looking at them.


----------



## Phillyfan

onegirlcreative - OMG - YES - I have my beautiful medium automatic ballon bleu right here!!!! I just want to feel good knowing that I got it before a possible price increase. I took pictures a few days ago on an old-fashioned camera that uses film. I took pictures of it next to my roadster and black j12. As soon as I get disc back from Rite Aid, another helpful and kind TPFer offered to post for me. Stay tuned.....


----------



## onegirlcreative

^^^awesome! congrats. can't wait to see the pics. i bet it's just stunning!


----------



## bhurry

another increase?  was thinking of getting the rose gold bracelet


----------



## einseine

Bethc said:


> I've posted these on the other thread, here are my 2, rose gold and white gold.


 
Bethc, Nice!!!


----------



## einseine

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Hi all, in answer to the questions, yes, they do kind of clang together all the time, but you get used to it after a while. I don't worry about scratches, that's part of the patina that, to me, enhances their loveliness.
> 
> I think they look shiny in the picture because about once a week a take my trusty Sunshine cloth and give them a little shine-up. But I don't worry about it too much, and I wear them while working around horses, riding and competing, etc. They're part of me, and I never take them off. They also change order on my wrist, because the oval shape allows them to slip over one another. So some days the white gold is in the middle, and some days it's moved to an end. They are all the same size; I wear an 18.
> 
> And yes, it's kind of a pain at airports, so now when I approach the walk-thru metal detector, right away I show them the bracelets, explain that they don't come off, and ask for a female TSA agent to come wave the wand and pat me down.
> 
> But the only person who is allowed to take them off and put them on is my DH; that's the way Aldo Cipullo intended it when he designed the iconic bracelet back in the 70's. So once a year when we go to Cartier, he takes them off me, gives them to the SA, who takes them to the jeweler for a professional polishing, and then DH puts them back on me (along with the new one).
> 
> I only plan to wear them all on the same wrist, my left wrist. All other jewelry goes on my right wrist. Although sometimes I will wear my Panthère watch on my left with the bracelets.
> 
> Oh, and yes, they do make a platinum version. I think that's going to be my next one, then I'll start in with the diamonds...


 
*cakeymakeybakey*, thank you for your information!
I think I've heard that platinum is 1.5 times heavier than gold. A platinum version must be very heavy... I must check it!

Btw, does anyone know the price of a platinum version???


----------



## einseine

VuittonsLover said:


> i have 2. yellow gold six diamond and rose gold.. i have been wearing them 2 years now together... never take them off.


 
VuittonsLover, please post your modeling pics if you can!
(btw, 6 diamonds??? not 4???)


----------



## onegirlcreative

einseine said:


> Btw, does anyone know the price of a platinum version???



it's significantly more, like $1,000 i believe. i looked into the platinum version before getting my RG one, and i was floored with how much more it cost.


----------



## einseine

onegirlcreative said:


> it's significantly more, like $1,000 i believe. i looked into the platinum version before getting my RG one, and i was floored with how much more it cost.


 
onegirlcreative, thanks! I thought $10,00 more might be reasonable given the price gap between gold and platinum, but I've just found this info, about 3 years ago, in TPF:

_I just visited Cartier boutique today, *the gold (plain one) is priced either $2800 or $3000 and the platinum one is about $6000*._

About 3,000 more??? ummm...


----------



## forchanel

the plain platinum love bracelet is $9950 before tax

http://www.cartier.us/#/show-me/jewelry/b6015416-love-bracelet


----------



## smurfet

Am I the only one who doesn't set off the alarm when I go thru airport security with my love bracelet?  I also keep all of my jewelry on (usually just earrings and watch, and sometimes necklace) and never set off the alarm.  Is that weird?


----------



## einseine

forchanel said:


> the plain platinum love bracelet is $9950 before tax
> 
> http://www.cartier.us/#/show-me/jewelry/b6015416-love-bracelet


 
forchanel, thank you! It very much depends on the price of platinum, but from $6,000(2007) to $9,950(2010).


----------



## onegirlcreative

einseine said:


> onegirlcreative, thanks! I thought $10,00 more might be reasonable given the price gap between gold and platinum, but I've just found this info, about 3 years ago, in TPF:
> 
> _I just visited Cartier boutique today, *the gold (plain one) is priced either $2800 or $3000 and the platinum one is about $6000*._
> 
> About 3,000 more??? ummm...



damn...that's quite a bit. i guess $1,000 is nothing in comparison.



forchanel said:


> the plain platinum love bracelet is $9950 before tax
> 
> http://www.cartier.us/#/show-me/jewelry/b6015416-love-bracelet







smurfet said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't set off the alarm when I go thru airport security with my love bracelet?  I also keep all of my jewelry on (usually just earrings and watch, and sometimes necklace) and never set off the alarm.  Is that weird?



i think it depends on the size. for instance, mine is a size 19 and it sets it off every single time. sucks, but i just plan for it whenever i travel. i'd rather go through the motions than taking it on and off, which imo, is not what it's meant to be for.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I haven't flown much since I got mine, but it hasn't set anything off yet.  It's a size 17.

DANG to $10K on the Plat.


----------



## smurfet

^ Good to know!  I thought mine was "defective."


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

The current spot prices for precious metals are affecting the bracelet pricing for sure.

Gold is trading $1395 per Troy oz.
Platinum is trading at $1768 per Troy oz.

In the metals market, there are 12 Troy ounces to a pound.

My white gold LOVE bracelet was my first, and it was $4300 US at the time.

Current prices in US dollars at the Cartier boutique:

Platinum LOVE Bracelet, $9950
White gold LOVE Bracelet, $4700
Yellow gold and Pink gold LOVE Bracelet, $3950

The reason for the higher price of the white gold bracelet as compared to its yellow and pink siblings is because Cartier uses Palladium in its alloy blend rather than nickel, which is a contact skin allergen for many people.

Palladium is a relative of Platinum, and is a much more expensive metal than Nickel. Palladium is currently trading at $685 per troy ounce, whereas Nickel is trading at $10.95 per *pound*. 

The density of platinum is roughly double that of gold (so it's double the weight for platinum for the same item cast in gold).

Hope this helps!


----------



## einseine

*cakeymakeybakey*,
Greatly educative and informative.  Thanks!


----------



## chloegirl

I'm in a little bit of a pickle.  I recently bought a stainless steel Rolex (i personally never liked two-tone watches) and I want a Cartier LOVE bangle in yellow gold.  Is it okay to wear both gold and silver as long as it is tastefully done?  For those of you who wear your watches with a love bracelet, is it better to keep it matchy-matchy?


----------



## bb10lue

i wear my rolex on left wrist, two love bangles (RG and YG) on the right. I think it looks fine~


----------



## kat99

smurfet said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't set off the alarm when I go thru airport security with my love bracelet?  I also keep all of my jewelry on (usually just earrings and watch, and sometimes necklace) and never set off the alarm.  Is that weird?



I'm typically OK as well - however I still bought the cuff, when they have heightened security measures (for example when I was going through Israel) they always ask me to remove jewelry anyway for screening so I still like to be able to remove it even though the alarms don't typically sound off.


----------



## purplepinky

> i currently have the yellow gold cartier love bracelet. I'm really loving the white gold with every other diamond one. What do you guys think about doubling up on the love bracelets? I don't see many people do it, but just wanted some opinions. Thanks!



I'm actually in the same, but opposite boat. I have the white gold with 6 diamonds and I wear it with my rose gold charity Cartier bracelet and I want the yellow gold cuff to pair with it....I am wondering if they should be same size, or if Cuff could be one size smaller? So many questions. Good luck with your hunt


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

chloegirl said:


> I'm in a little bit of a pickle.  I recently bought a stainless steel Rolex (i personally never liked two-tone watches) and I want a Cartier LOVE bangle in yellow gold.  Is it okay to wear both gold and silver as long as it is tastefully done?  For those of you who wear your watches with a love bracelet, is it better to keep it matchy-matchy?



I will wear my stainless steel Panthère watch on my left wrist with all three LOVE bracelets (yellow, pink, and white). I will also wear it alone on my right wrist, or I might wear my yellow gold, steel and diamond Rolex, or my yellow gold and steel Ebel.

I think mixing metals in your jewelry wardrobe is so common these days, no one bats an eye.


----------



## purplepinky

Originally posted by *Hokaplan
*


> einseine - Is it just me? The first group of doubled up bracelets don't look real especially the middle one. It looks a little wider and "fake" than the catague shots. But it might be just me. I have a WG plain bangle and a RG plain cuff. Diamonds are not in my budget for a looong time! Too many watch purchases in the last couple years!



Is your cuff the same size as your bangle? I was hoping the cuff would be a bit larger than regular bangle?


----------



## einseine

cakeymakeybakey said:


> I will wear my stainless steel Panthère watch on my left wrist with all three LOVE bracelets (yellow, pink, and white). I will also wear it alone on my right wrist, or I might wear my yellow gold, steel and diamond Rolex, or my yellow gold and steel Ebel.
> 
> I think mixing metals in your jewelry wardrobe is so common these days, no one bats an eye.


 
Hi cakeymakeybakey!
Your modeling pic is really inspiring and definitely the look I want to pursue!! But I have to collect piece by piece  and I can't decide which one to buy first!My DH says I should buy a PG one with diamonds. My concern is that if I will be able to mix a PG bracelet alone with my white look jewerlies successfully. I am not sure either if PG one + platinum e-ring + YG celebration band will look good together...

After having at least two, say YG+WG or PG+WG, there will be no problem... The point is to have a PG one first or not.  I have a Radonya in PG, so the bracelet will look great with the watch.  Am I too much worried???


----------



## forchanel

did prices really increase today?  the prices on cartier.com are still the same.


----------



## sammie_sue

I'm dying for more pics. Anyone?  :tumbleweed:


----------



## onegirlcreative

einseine said:


> Hi cakeymakeybakey!
> Your modeling pic is really inspiring and definitely the look I want to pursue!! But I have to collect piece by piece  and I can't decide which one to buy first!My DH says I should buy a PG one with diamonds. My concern is that if I will be able to mix a PG bracelet alone with my white look jewerlies successfully. I am not sure either if PG one + platinum e-ring + YG celebration band will look good together...
> :



when you say PG (pink gold), do you mean RG (rose gold)? if so, don't be concerned about mixing the color of metals. i do this myself. i have the RG bangle that i wear on my right wrist and i have a stainless steel TAG with WG and platinum rings. i specifically wanted either YG or RG because i wanted it to stand out, not blend in, from my other jewelry.

honestly, i went and looked at the WG in person at cartier before i made my decision, because like you, initially i was concerned it would be too much of a clash. but after seeing the WG in person, i personally didn't like it. it's not as bright as regular WG jewelry is, if that makes sense. it just seemed more dull to me. no offense to women with the WG version, but for me, i wanted it to stand out more so i opted for either YG or RG.

just something for you to take into consideration.


----------



## cartier_love

forchanel said:


> did prices really increase today? the prices on cartier.com are still the same.


 
The prices on the cartier.com have changed:

Patinum - $10,750
WG - $4,700
YG & RG - $4,300


----------



## Bagaday

cartier_love said:


> The prices on the cartier.com have changed:
> 
> Patinum - $10,750
> WG - $4,700
> YG & RG - $4,300


----------



## bhurry

whaaat, that is a pretty hefty increase.


----------



## designerdiva40

Hi Ladies, Im thinking of getting a wg cuff to put with my yg bangle but wondered if anyone has a bangle & cuff together & if the cuff might get caught under the bangle & get really scratched.


----------



## einseine

onegirlcreative said:


> when you say PG (pink gold), do you mean RG (rose gold)? if so, don't be concerned about mixing the color of metals. i do this myself. i have the RG bangle that i wear on my right wrist and i have a stainless steel TAG with WG and platinum rings. i specifically wanted either YG or RG because i wanted it to stand out, not blend in, from my other jewelry.
> 
> honestly, i went and looked at the WG in person at cartier before i made my decision, because like you, initially i was concerned it would be too much of a clash. but after seeing the WG in person, i personally didn't like it. it's not as bright as regular WG jewelry is, if that makes sense. it just seemed more dull to me. no offense to women with the WG version, but for me, i wanted it to stand out more so i opted for either YG or RG.
> 
> just something for you to take into consideration.


 
onegirlcreative,
Thank you for your input. Yes, I mean Rose Gold by Pink Gold.
I looked at the WG versions in person at the cartier boutique. I did not think it looked so dull, but yes, it looked like a bit, "just a steel" rather than WG. The SA said as you wear it longer, it would develop scratches and look like a steel more and more. So my plan was to go for the one "with diamonds" if I purchase the WG. My DH did not go and looked at the WG in person, he just looked at the catalogue, and he seems to dislike the WG already.(LOL)

umm... I would consider buying the PG or YG with diamonds first...


----------



## daluu

wow! this is a pretty significant price hike! the last time it went up $100 and now, $350. crazy. just glad i got mine already....




cartier_love said:


> The prices on the cartier.com have changed:
> 
> Patinum - $10,750
> WG - $4,700
> YG & RG - $4,300


----------



## enga4

:cry: 

$350?!!!!


----------



## chloegirl

OMG!  I got mine Sunday not knowing about the price increase.  I am so glad I did because that's a significant increase, but with gold prices climbing, I can't say I'm too surprised.


----------



## Bentley1

Cartier already had their price increase???   I thought it was in February 2011. Thank goodness I got my bracelet a few months ago!   But, I wanted another watch! Sheesh these increases are making my head spin!


----------



## designerdiva40

I phoned cartier a couple of days ago & they said the prices in the Uk will be going up in January along with the 2.5% VAT increase from the government so they will probably put prices up by 10%, Im so pleased I got my Love bangle a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## kat99

I haven't seen many posted so wanted to post my rose gold cuff with pink sapphire (tilted looking...lol)


----------



## Contessa

Kat99, that is very pretty.


----------



## kat99

Contessa said:


> Kat99, that is very pretty.



Thank you! I want a full YG bangle next with the multi color stones, I love love that bracelet


----------



## einseine

kat99 said:


> I haven't seen many posted so wanted to post my rose gold cuff with pink sapphire (tilted looking...lol)
> Featherhand.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/cartier-rose-gold-cuff.jpg


 
kat99, it's very pretty!
I don't think pink stones would look good on me, so I would try on the WG with blue sapphires.


----------



## purplepinky

> Hi Ladies, Im thinking of getting a wg cuff to put with my yg bangle but wondered if anyone has a bangle & cuff together & if the cuff might get caught under the bangle & get really scratched.



I was debating the same thing. I wanted the option of removing the second one (cuff) whenever I want.


----------



## designerdiva40

purplepinky said:


> I was debating the same thing. I wanted the option of removing the second one (cuff) whenever I want.



Id love to know if anyone has had this problem with the cuff getting caught under the bangle the SA at Cartier said it would but I would love to hear from anyone who has both & wears them both at the same time.

Purplepinky do you already have a bangle?


----------



## einseine

What do you think of the WG one with colored stones???  Not a good idea for something you wear 24-7-365???:wondering


----------



## onegirlcreative

^^^why? i would have no problem wearing that 24/7. i think it's stunning. see, i love the WG bangles with stones in them, but not plain. i don't know why. the metal seems so much brighter for some reason.


----------



## sammie_sue

If the bangle with the stones gets bumped, do you run the risk of the stones falling out? Probably a dumb question. :shame:


----------



## einseine

onegirlcreative said:


> ^^^why? i would have no problem wearing that 24/7. i think it's stunning. see, i love the WG bangles with stones in them, but not plain. i don't know why. the metal seems so much brighter for some reason.


 
Hi onegirlcreative!
Well, diamonds(not colored!) can match up with any kind/color of jewelies/clothes. When I wear, for example, a yewllow sapphire solitaire ring in YG, I have pink, light-blue and yellow stones on one hand!! When I dress in black, the plain YG/RG/WG one or the one with diamonds would look nicer than the WG bangle with pink/blue stones.

I love Cartier Love Bracelets because because I think they are almighty jewelies, but this one would be less.. (Yes, this metal seems so bright!)


----------



## purplepinky

originally posted by *Designerdiva40*


> Id love to know if anyone has had this problem with the cuff getting caught under the bangle the SA at Cartier said it would but I would love to hear from anyone who has both & wears them both at the same time.
> 
> Purplepinky do you already have a bangle?



Hi Designer!! yes, I have the WG bangle with 6 diamonds. I wear it with my charity bracelet in rose gold and I really like that combo, but I would love a YG bangle as well now. I was debating an option that would allow me to be able to more freely remove the YG so I wouldn't have to wear it all day, every day like I do my WG, so the cuff seemed like a great solution. I hadn't even thought about it getting caught on other bangle....that would be no good! I was also thinking about getting myself a yellow gold with pearl VCA alhambra bracelet to wear, instead of the YG cuff....so those are my options I guess.


----------



## forchanel

I already have a yellow gold bracelet and I'm debating between another YG or a rose gold bracelet.  There is no downside to rose gold right?  Because I feel like more people have YG than RG.  Is that just preference?


----------



## designerdiva40

purplepinky said:


> originally posted by *Designerdiva40*
> 
> 
> Hi Designer!! yes, I have the WG bangle with 6 diamonds. I wear it with my charity bracelet in rose gold and I really like that combo, but I would love a YG bangle as well now. I was debating an option that would allow me to be able to more freely remove the YG so I wouldn't have to wear it all day, every day like I do my WG, so the cuff seemed like a great solution. I hadn't even thought about it getting caught on other bangle....that would be no good! I was also thinking about getting myself a yellow gold with pearl VCA alhambra bracelet to wear, instead of the YG cuff....so those are my options I guess.


 
Hi Purplepinky, I went to London Saturday & tried the yg VCA alhambra bracelet it is gorgeous even my DH like it which he doesnt normally say too much so it must of looked nice & went really well with yg love bracelet, the price was £1,800 & the SA said VCA put there prices up sometimes 5 times in a year so if you are thinking of getting 1, dont leave it too long, I love the wg with diamonds, it looks a lot whiter than the plain wg, my DH had his love wedding ring in wg re polished at Cartier & it came up lovely but its a strange wg & the SA at Cartier said its because without diamonds there not dipped in Rhodium which is a shame because they would so much better if they were.


----------



## NolaD

These are very cool. I really like the engraving design- it reminds me of the symbol for the london underground.


----------



## redsoledlover

I love the cartier love bracelet! I was just wondering how wide it is? From pictures it doesn't look to wide, which is perfect.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think it's 6mm.


----------



## Contessa

einseine said:


> What do you think of the WG one with colored stones??? Not a good idea for something you wear 24-7-365???:wondering


 
I LOVE this!!! I prefer the one w/ stones to the one w/o. 

Is this appearing under the tree next month????!!!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I like the one with the Cartier symbol instead of stones.  I guess I'm just a traditionalist!


----------



## einseine

*Contessa* & *lanasyogamama*, thank you for sharing your thoughts!

Well, I prefer the one with stones, but I understand what lanasyogomama means.  I love the Cartier symbol(&#920.  Actually I even feel that the one without the symbol sometimes does not look like a Cartier...The solusion, then, would be the one with 6 stones, either diamonds or colored-stones.

OK.


----------



## redsoledlover

lanasyogamama said:


> I think it's 6mm.



thanks! That's perfect, this way it can still be layered with other bracelets!


----------



## einseine

:bump:

I haven't decided yet which color to purchase (YG/WG/RG with 6 or 10 diamonds), but I am sure I will buy one very soon!!!


----------



## smurfet

^ Are you seeking an opinion/ suggestion?  I personally like the RG w/ diamonds, but I think it only comes with four diamonds.


----------



## einseine

einseine said:


> From the latest catalogue I was given today:


 
&#65342;Thank you, smurfet!
I have not been sure about the number of diamonds.
Some say the braclet with 4 diamonds, others say the one with 6 diamonds...

I have checked the pics I'd posted. The RG has only 4 diamonds!!!
I've chekced the pics of YG and WG, they seem to come with 6 diamonds.
Are the prices of YG with 6 diamonds and the RG with 4 diamonds the same????
I know the WG with diamonds is much more expensive compared to YG/RG.


----------



## Baby Boo

i lvoe the new white gold with semi precious stones!! OMG its gorgeous


----------



## einseine

I've finally found out about the number of diamonds - 4 or 6 - for a Cartier love bracelets.  Cartier used to produce 6-diamond bracelets (perhaps, until about 3 years ago), but they now only make bracelets with 4 or 10 diamonds.  4 diamonds are too few!  But I like to have the Cartier "screw" ?  design, so no choice...


----------



## sjunky13

I am still waiting for my cuff! It has been a month. I hope it ships this week. I hope I dont regret not getting a full bracelet.


----------



## designerdiva40

sjunky13 said:


> I am still waiting for my cuff! It has been a month. I hope it ships this week. I hope I dont regret not getting a full bracelet.


 
Im sure you wont regret getting the cuff especially if you have trouble sleeping with jewellery on, I purchased the wg cuff with 1 diamond but ended up returning it to the Cartier store & changing it for a yg bangle & the only reason for this was because I allways wanted the original & didnt think I would be able to sleep with the full bangle on but I thought to myself many people do it & if thats the 1 I want then I will just have to put up with it & I have had it on for a month & I am sleeping fine, I prefer that you can take the cuff off & wear other jewellery & it wount get scratched, I have a lot of tiffany, gucci, pandora, links of London silver & I have not worn any of it since Ive had the yg bangle which is a shame because its wasted.

Enjoy your cuff & please post pics, I would love to see it.


----------



## Greentea

I just got the YG bracelet at the flagship in NYC - surprise gift from my DH! I'm absolutely thrilled with it although, I was detained at JFK coming home for almost 20 minutes while they searched for a female TSA agent to pat me down after I set off the metal detector!


----------



## inch

Does anyone know the price in Australia? Planning a holiday to the States/Europe next year - but dont know if i can wait until then !


----------



## pigleto972001

sjunky13 said:


> I am still waiting for my cuff! It has been a month. I hope it ships this week. I hope I dont regret not getting a full bracelet.


 

congrats on the cuff!  i have a WG cuff.  i love that i can take it off whenever.  unfortunately i caught LOVE fever and got a whole RG bangle which i also really like.  however, the fact you can't just take it off so easily everyday can be a little annoying.  i hope you love the new cuff


----------



## PersianGirl

i have a yg. i wouldnt get another one anytime soon because i think think just one looks cooler. this is not a bangle it is more of a wrist bracelet. but oneday when i am much older i may get a wg to put next to it. if you dont like the idea of having just one on your wrist get the trinity bracelet. my mom has that and the only problem with that one is it makes a lot of noise. i dont like the one with diamonds because the diamonds replace the screws.


----------



## WehoGemini

Greentea said:


> I just got the YG bracelet at the flagship in NYC - surprise gift from my DH! I'm absolutely thrilled with it although, I was detained at JFK coming home for almost 20 minutes while they searched for a female TSA agent to pat me down after I set off the metal detector!


 

Congrats! Got my first from my DH on Saturday... same as yours, YG plain.
He was so proud to give it to me, it was very sweet. Really love the simplicity & elegance of a single YG bangle.


----------



## WehoGemini

lanasyogamama said:


> I like the one with the Cartier symbol instead of stones. I guess I'm just a traditionalist!


 


Agree 100%


----------



## Contessa

What is the US price on the YG bracelet? I know this has been posted before.

Nevermind. Found it!!!!


----------



## eye candy

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Hi all, in answer to the questions, yes, they do kind of clang together all the time, but you get used to it after a while. I don't worry about scratches, that's part of the patina that, to me, enhances their loveliness.
> 
> I think they look shiny in the picture because about once a week a take my trusty Sunshine cloth and give them a little shine-up. But I don't worry about it too much, and I wear them while working around horses, riding and competing, etc. They're part of me, and I never take them off. They also change order on my wrist, because the oval shape allows them to slip over one another. So some days the white gold is in the middle, and some days it's moved to an end. They are all the same size; I wear an 18.
> 
> And yes, it's kind of a pain at airports, so now when I approach the walk-thru metal detector, right away I show them the bracelets, explain that they don't come off, and ask for a female TSA agent to come wave the wand and pat me down.
> 
> But the only person who is allowed to take them off and put them on is my DH; that's the way Aldo Cipullo intended it when he designed the iconic bracelet back in the 70's. So once a year when we go to Cartier, he takes them off me, gives them to the SA, who takes them to the jeweler for a professional polishing, and then DH puts them back on me (along with the new one).
> 
> I only plan to wear them all on the same wrist, my left wrist. All other jewelry goes on my right wrist. Although sometimes I will wear my Panthère watch on my left with the bracelets.
> 
> Oh, and yes, they do make a platinum version. I think that's going to be my next one, then I'll start in with the diamonds...



Hi cakeymakeybakey.  Did you ever purchase more Cartier Love bracelets?  Love your multi-colored stack!!


----------



## couturecanadian

I was wondering if anyone has two in dif sizes?  I got my first a size 17 but i think i would like the seccd one to be a size up but then would they fit properly together? Thx!


----------



## Phillyfan

I have a size 17 WG bangle and a size 17 RG cuff. If I don't purchase a tennis bracelet (been talking about it since April!), I'm thinking of getting a YG cuff in a size 18. I feel my 17 cuff just fits my right wrist and may be a little small on my left. But I never tried the size 18 cuff on so it might be too big. Don't know what to do!


----------



## darkangel07760

Hokaplan said:


> I have a size 17 WG bangle and a size 17 RG cuff. If I don't purchase a tennis bracelet (been talking about it since April!), I'm thinking of getting a YG cuff in a size 18. I feel my 17 cuff just fits my right wrist and may be a little small on my left. But I never tried the size 18 cuff on so it might be too big. Don't know what to do!


 
You know you have to gotry it on in the store!   That is the best way to find out


----------



## scarlet555

couturecanadian said:


> I was wondering if anyone has two in dif sizes? I got my first a size 17 but i think i would like the seccd one to be a size up but then would they fit properly together? Thx!


 
eiseine has two different size love bracelets!   We all want to know this though.


----------



## ahertz

I have a girlfriend with two different sizes (one used to be her DH's) that she layers with a YG VCA five motif alhambra.  They all look great together. Her two loves don't fit perfectly together, but you'd never know from looking.


----------



## kohl_mascara

scarlet555 said:


> eiseine has two different size love bracelets!   We all want to know this though.



From my understanding, they would overlap and rub against each other.


----------



## scarlet555

kohl_mascara said:


> From my understanding, they would overlap and rub against each other.


 
Kohl, would that mean that it woud scratch each other.  I dislike them to scratch each other, I know it's bound to happen, but it does it less if its the same size, correct?


----------



## kohl_mascara

scarlet555 said:


> Kohl, would that mean that it woud scratch each other.  I dislike them to scratch each other, I know it's bound to happen, but it does it less if its the same size, correct?



Yes, most likely.  If they are the same size, they wouldn't rub but they will hit/bang into each other on the side where the two bracelets meet vs. rubbing one on top of the other.


----------



## chanel-girl

scarlet555 said:


> eiseine has two different size love bracelets!   We all want to know this though.



I agree with kohl, I think if they are different sizes they are more likely to slide under and over each other and knock together at different angles rather then if they were more lined up with each other on the sides...it also might depend on the person's wrist/arm as to wear each hits and how it fits.


----------



## Phillyfan

I think it also depends how much you move your arms! I'm pretty sedentary - LOL! The last 48 hours I've been heavily leaning towards plain YG cuff. I feel that this is my only chance as soon I will have 2 of my 3 kids in college. And of course, the cuff price will probably be up another $1,000 in 2 years from now. Isn't it going up like $500 each year?


----------



## chanel-girl

^^ I think the bracelets have gone up more then that in a year... the cuffs have gone up too not quite as steeply as the bracelets it seems like..The 4 diamond was under $8000 at the beginning of this year, it went up around $1550!


----------



## eye candy

chanel-girl said:


> I agree with kohl, I think if they are different sizes they are more likely to slide under and over each other and knock together at different angles rather then if they were more lined up with each other on the sides...it also might depend on the person's wrist/arm as to wear each hits and how it fits.



The Cartier SA I spoke with a while back said that different sizes stacked was a no-no as well - the smaller bracelet will have deep scratches from the bottom of the bigger bracelet (especially the screw area underneath the big bracelet).  

She also said that if you have a fitted bracelet (say a 5.5 inch wrist with a size 16 bracelet), the stack will not hit each other as often and is more comfortable together.  If the stack is looser (5.5 inch wrist with a size 17), they are definitely going to hit each other more (more area to move along the arm) and they will definitely create more noise than the fitted stack.  

She did say that she noticed that the edges of same size stacked bracelets have indentations from hitting each other in the long haul.

My bracelet is quite loose on my wrist.  So stacked doesn't work for me.  I like seeing it on others though.


----------



## Phillyfan

^interesting. I may have to rethink my decision .


----------



## kollin

how much is the wg with 4 diamond in paris now?


----------



## NoSnowHere

bb10lue said:
			
		

> Heres a picture of my RG and YG together. They are both size 16. its a bit hard to tell the difference unless you look reallyyyyy close.



So beautiful! I can tell rose is on top


----------



## chanel-girl

kollin said:


> how much is the wg with 4 diamond in paris now?



You can check the price in Paris on the Cartier international website. I am only familiar with the price in the U.S. which is currently is $9350 for YG and WG is a bit more.


----------



## Younna

kollin said:
			
		

> how much is the wg with 4 diamond in paris now?



7.500&euro;


----------



## Ponchy

Happy Holidays to me!
I am the (new!) proud owner of the size 16 YG LOVE bracelet.  I am so glad I went in to try it on as the sales associate immediately sized me with the 16 (I was going to order a 17) (my wrist size 5.5 inches).  Interestingly, he did say it would be best to wear on my right (dominant) hand as it would be scratched if I wore it on my left (Michele) watch hand.   Finally, I can confirm that it does indeed set off the airport security monitor.  (I've never been so pleased to be pulled aside by airport security!)  The TSA official, when I held up my wrist to show her the "offending" item said "That's one of those fancy bracelets you can't take off, right?"  Yep..sure is!


----------



## alana40

Ponchy said:


> Happy Holidays to me!
> I am the (new!) proud owner of the size 16 YG LOVE bracelet. I am so glad I went in to try it on as the sales associate immediately sized me with the 16 (I was going to order a 17) (my wrist size 5.5 inches). Interestingly, he did say it would be best to wear on my right (dominant) hand as it would be scratched if I wore it on my left (Michele) watch hand. Finally, I can confirm that it does indeed set off the airport security monitor. (I've never been so pleased to be pulled aside by airport security!) The TSA official, when I held up my wrist to show her the "offending" item said "That's one of those fancy bracelets you can't take off, right?" Yep..sure is!


 
Congrats... on ur first Love bracelet and ur first pat down at the airport !!! i bet that TSA offcial totally admireing ur Love bracelet..Big Welcome to Love family..


----------



## Ponchy

alana40 said:


> Congrats... on ur first Love bracelet and ur first pat down at the airport !!! i bet that TSA offcial totally admireing ur Love bracelet..Big Welcome to Love family..


 
Happy to finally be a 'family member'...thank you!


----------



## Jack5

Hi it is my first post on here. Not meaning to hijack the thread or anything! Great forum you have and I am sure you can provide me with a good answer.

Basically I just got the love bangle and ring in white gold. Loved it but 12 hours later I hate them! Not cause of Cartier but because of my own stupidity!

I fell over on a cobble street and heavily damaged them:







As you know it is two halves joint together by screws, should it be a solid circle with no give? Because it now clicks when I push the two halves together. If that makes sense?

Will this be able to look good again? Or is the scrape too bad?

A reply would be greatly appreciated,and I will try contribute to the forum as much as possible?


----------



## etk123

Oh I'm so sorry that happened!! Possibly it's clicking because the screws came loose and need to be tightened. You should go to the Cartier boutique and have it assessed for repair. Good luck OP!!


----------



## Bethc

Definately, the Cartier boutique!  I took my RG love bracelet there yesterday, it had a large nick in it from my hitting it and they got it out!  It's worth a try to see if they can fix them.   Good luck!


----------



## Jack5

Thanks for such fast replies! How did it cost to get your RG one fixed?


----------



## darkangel07760

Jack5 said:


> Hi it is my first post on here. Not meaning to hijack the thread or anything! Great forum you have and I am sure you can provide me with a good answer.
> 
> Basically I just got the love bangle and ring in white gold. Loved it but 12 hours later I hate them! Not cause of Cartier but because of my own stupidity!
> 
> I fell over on a cobble street and heavily damaged them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know it is two halves joint together by screws, should it be a solid circle with no give? Because it now clicks when I push the two halves together. If that makes sense?
> 
> Will this be able to look good again? Or is the scrape too bad?
> 
> A reply would be greatly appreciated,and I will try contribute to the forum as much as possible?


 
Oh my!  That is QUITE a scratch!  I am glad that you didn't get seriously hurt though.  They will charge you a pretty penny, but to get it fixed will be worth it!  At least get it to stop "Clicking" that means it is slightly bent out of shape.


----------



## Jack5

darkangel07760 said:


> Oh my!  That is QUITE a scratch!  I am glad that you didn't get seriously hurt though.  They will charge you a pretty penny, but to get it fixed will be worth it!  At least get it to stop "Clicking" that means it is slightly bent out of shape.



I am just so gutted because I waited so long till I got one and on the day I got it this happened!

I reckon I would have rather got injured then this happening. It's almost like a chunk is missing out of it.


----------



## Barbieq8

cakeymakeybakey said:
			
		

> Hi all, in answer to the questions, yes, they do kind of clang together all the time, but you get used to it after a while. I don't worry about scratches, that's part of the patina that, to me, enhances their loveliness.
> 
> I think they look shiny in the picture because about once a week a take my trusty Sunshine cloth and give them a little shine-up. But I don't worry about it too much, and I wear them while working around horses, riding and competing, etc. They're part of me, and I never take them off. They also change order on my wrist, because the oval shape allows them to slip over one another. So some days the white gold is in the middle, and some days it's moved to an end. They are all the same size; I wear an 18.
> 
> And yes, it's kind of a pain at airports, so now when I approach the walk-thru metal detector, right away I show them the bracelets, explain that they don't come off, and ask for a female TSA agent to come wave the wand and pat me down.
> 
> But the only person who is allowed to take them off and put them on is my DH; that's the way Aldo Cipullo intended it when he designed the iconic bracelet back in the 70's. So once a year when we go to Cartier, he takes them off me, gives them to the SA, who takes them to the jeweler for a professional polishing, and then DH puts them back on me (along with the new one).
> 
> I only plan to wear them all on the same wrist, my left wrist. All other jewelry goes on my right wrist. Although sometimes I will wear my Panthère watch on my left with the bracelets.
> 
> Oh, and yes, they do make a platinum version. I think that's going to be my next one, then I'll start in with the diamonds...



Hello,I got a 17 few weeks ago and it was tight and just move 1 inch and i hate how tight it was. I went to cartier and ask them to try the 18 and 19 but they dont have any and must order for me. Size 17 fit me so they recomend size 18 for loser fit. My question is i really love your bracelet fit and planning to wear them in same stack when i get more colors, what is your wrist size please? Mine is lift hand 6.1inch, right hand 6.4What size do you recomend for my wrist size? Do you have more pics on how far they can move up and down? Please send me some with your wrist size. Thanks


----------



## mc410

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Hi all, in answer to the questions, yes, they do kind of clang together all the time, but you get used to it after a while. I don't worry about scratches, that's part of the patina that, to me, enhances their loveliness.
> 
> I think they look shiny in the picture because about once a week a take my trusty Sunshine cloth and give them a little shine-up. But I don't worry about it too much, and I wear them while working around horses, riding and competing, etc. They're part of me, and I never take them off. They also change order on my wrist, because the oval shape allows them to slip over one another. So some days the white gold is in the middle, and some days it's moved to an end. They are all the same size; I wear an 18.
> 
> And yes, it's kind of a pain at airports, so now when I approach the walk-thru metal detector, right away I show them the bracelets, explain that they don't come off, and ask for a female TSA agent to come wave the wand and pat me down.
> 
> But the only person who is allowed to take them off and put them on is my DH; that's the way Aldo Cipullo intended it when he designed the iconic bracelet back in the 70's. So once a year when we go to Cartier, he takes them off me, gives them to the SA, who takes them to the jeweler for a professional polishing, and then DH puts them back on me (along with the new one).
> 
> I only plan to wear them all on the same wrist, my left wrist. All other jewelry goes on my right wrist. Although sometimes I will wear my Panthère watch on my left with the bracelets.
> 
> Oh, and yes, they do make a platinum version. I think that's going to be my next one, then I'll start in with the diamonds...



Hello there, I know this is an old post but since you are quite an expert about love bracelets, I would like to ask you about the professional polishing that you do every year ( I guess). Does it ruin the pattern on the bracelet? Because as far as I know you should only do that twice during the entire life of the bracelet as the polishing removes a thin layer of gold everytime... I would like to do that on mine as I want to keep it shiny, but I am a bit afraid to ruin it...


----------



## Chanellover12

Hi I wad wondering whats the best place to get the bracelet and if I get it in Europe will it be cheaper because of the VAT you get back?
thanks in advance


----------



## barbie444

I think Spain would be the cheapest place since the VAT refund % is higher. 


Chanellover12 said:


> Hi I wad wondering whats the best place to get the bracelet and if I get it in Europe will it be cheaper because of the VAT you get back?
> thanks in advance


----------



## Luxelifemomma

mc410 said:


> Hello there, I know this is an old post but since you are quite an expert about love bracelets, I would like to ask you about the professional polishing that you do every year ( I guess). Does it ruin the pattern on the bracelet? Because as far as I know you should only do that twice during the entire life of the bracelet as the polishing removes a thin layer of gold everytime... I would like to do that on mine as I want to keep it shiny, but I am a bit afraid to ruin it...




Polishing should only be done a couple times total. It does take off gold but the design shouldn't change.


----------



## Waaadhaaa

Hello everyone&#128075;&#127995;
I'm willing to but my first Cartier love bracelet for my graduation I want to get the diamond pave YG and I want to wear it as an everyday Jewelry
What do you think ?


----------



## erinrose

Jack5 said:


> Hi it is my first post on here. Not meaning to hijack the thread or anything! Great forum you have and I am sure you can provide me with a good answer.
> 
> Basically I just got the love bangle and ring in white gold. Loved it but 12 hours later I hate them! Not cause of Cartier but because of my own stupidity!
> 
> I fell over on a cobble street and heavily damaged them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know it is two halves joint together by screws, should it be a solid circle with no give? Because it now clicks when I push the two halves together. If that makes sense?
> 
> Will this be able to look good again? Or is the scrape too bad?
> 
> A reply would be greatly appreciated,and I will try contribute to the forum as much as possible?


That is bad. Definitely take to Cartier and see what they can do. The cost for repairs differs based on what needs to be done. Hope they can fix it!



Waaadhaaa said:


> Hello everyone&#128075;&#127995;
> I'm willing to but my first Cartier love bracelet for my graduation I want to get the diamond pave YG and I want to wear it as an everyday Jewelry
> What do you think ?


That would be stunning! Some would probabaly think the pave would be too much for everyday but I love the look. Congrats on your graduation!


----------



## Waaadhaaa

Thank you !!


----------

